# Two 1977 Raleigh Grand Prix for $300? Newbie Needs Help



## davedavedave (Nov 18, 2010)

So I'm just getting into cycling (primarily bike trails and commuting), and I came across these two bikes (one for me, one for gf). What do you guys think? Decent deal? Anything I should ask/look out for? Sizing wise, they fit.

Pair Of 1977 Raleigh Grand Prix 10 Speed Road Bikes - $300
Matching paint and Suntour components. Non matching seats. The women's bike has quick release front and back spindles with Avocet touring seat. The men's has quick release rear spindle and brand new front wheel with Brooks seat.Both bikes have very little to no rust. Both bikes are in excellent mechanical condition. Some scrapes on paint and decals typical for 33 year old bikes. Both Have Schwinn package racks that were installed on the bikes at original purchase.


----------



## Fishbike (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Dave x3 --

I have the mixte from that year in silver. In its day, it was a popular mid-level, quality bike. Ten speeds were very popular and Raleigh was a respected brand. The bikes seem to be in good condition. Do they fit? A matching set is kinda cute, but only if each of you fits on your respective bikes. I would pay probably $150.00 each. The bike sold for about $180.00 in 1977. Good luck. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## davedavedave (Nov 18, 2010)

Any other input?


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

I used to own that bike in the same color, bought new for $179. At this age, they both might need an overhaul due to bearing grease drying out. Ask if that's happened within the past 5 years. The derailleurs are excellent, the pedals and cranks are good. I'm not fond of the brake levers or the steel rims (although it's likely that steel rims hold up better than aluminum alloy rims) or the steel seatpost. Judging from the picture, I'd also lean towards tossing the seat on the men's model. But I'm picky.

For getting into riding, if they fit, these bikes are perfect and may be all you need.

Edit: Almost forgot, pitch those racks into the aluminum recycling bin.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I'll bet your get them if you offered $200 for both. Man's saddle as pictured isn't a Brooks.

You'll want to get some kool stop brake shoes. Even with the kool stops, braking on wet days will be poor.

Way back then my friend had one of these. Rode it many thousands of miles and even started racing on it. I was envious because I had a Schwinn Continental and his bike was much nicer for the same price.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

If they're in good shape, I wouldn't go over 200 for both, and less if I could.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Peanya said:


> If they're in good shape, I wouldn't go over 200 for both, and less if I could.


 Yea, if you get lucky you can find bikes like this for $20 at a garage sale or thrift store, but you might spend a hundred hours looking.


----------

